# Cordell's Dread...



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Impressive fly. I think we may have enough people on MS tying now to have a fly swap.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Those are really cool, great job man.  

I hope you have the trip of a lifetime my friend. Those Caribbean ghosts are generally very cooperative, so I wouldn't be surprised if you end up catching quite a few of them. I'd go as far to say you'll be inspired to the point where you'll be driving to S Fl a few times a year to take a crack at them here. Just be warned, our bonefish are a much different proposition than what you're going to encounter down there. A lot bigger on average and catchable for sure, but very, very pressured. :-[

Anayway, looking forward to the report when you get back.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I think we may have enough people on MS tying now to have a fly swap.


Ha! If someone wants to trade me flies that actually work for some of mine, I might sign up.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I hope you have the trip of a lifetime my friend. Those Caribbean ghosts are generally very cooperative, so I wouldn't be surprised if you end up catching quite a few of them... ...Anayway, looking forward to the report when you get back.


Well, with my luck I won't manage to catch anything, especially after telling everyone I'm going. You know how that goes... :

I'll just be happy if we have a good time and avoid any serious weather events!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > I hope you have the trip of a lifetime my friend. Those Caribbean ghosts are generally very cooperative, so I wouldn't be surprised if you end up catching quite a few of them... ...Anayway, looking forward to the report when you get back.
> 
> 
> Well, with my luck I won't manage to catch anything, especially after telling everyone I'm going. You know how that goes... :
> ...


that is NOT the frame of mind you need to be in for this trip.  

You need to step it up there Mr., especially since you got that young man looking up to you for how its done. You should be counting bonefish on fly to fall asleep every night until you're on the plane.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Good job on the Dreads.......Bonefishwhisperer(Cordell) is a fishing machine and those Dreads are a staple fly of his, he fishes solely from a canoe and poles exclusively.........A fly swap would work for me, I am working on a gold spoon design now......I also have tied topwater spook jr fly that works on the reds when the grass is gone from the surface.....


----------



## Fern (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks good. Mind posting a recipe? I tie something very similar.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.saltwaterexperience.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1341


----------



## Fern (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

